# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  [you] يا غالي ما هي مقترحاتك

## مرهف

*لك تحياتي الغالي [you] 
من المؤكد ان هنالك اخطاء تصاحب اي عمل جديد
وحتي نتفادي هشاشة البنيان
نرجو منك ان توجهنا لمكامن الخلل في المنبر 
وما هي مقترحاتك 
واين تري اوجه القصور 
وما الذي تتمناه ان يكون في المنبر 
وما الذي تشمئز من وجوده في المنبر 
وتأكد ان مقترحاتك سنعمل بها 
ونرجو منك الشفافيه والوضوح 
وان تقول كل ما بداخلك 
ويشرفنا ويسعدنا جدا ان تكون مرأتنا 
التي نري فيها مناطق الاعوجاج والخلل فينا 
تحياتي لك [you] يا غالي
...
*

----------


## كته

*كدى اول حاجه دائر اعرف دى يامرهف
كته كته  ولا لكل الناس
لانو انا قبيل الصباح بكتب لى عن موضوع 
فى شكل اقتراح وفجاء الكهرباء قطعت  قبل مااتمو
هدى دخلتا علينا كهربه سد مروى  دى
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

كدى اول حاجه دائر اعرف دى يامرهف
كته كته ولا لكل الناس
لانو انا قبيل الصباح بكتب لى عن موضوع 
فى شكل اقتراح وفجاء الكهرباء قطعت قبل مااتمو
هدى دخلتا علينا كهربه سد مروى دى



هسي تمو هنا ما مشكله
...
*

----------


## **المريخ الأنيق **

*في البدء أود أن  اشكر ادارة المنتدى على الجهد الطيب الذي بذل في هذا المنتدى بناسة الرائعين 
واقول ليك يا مرهف انت انسان متواضع تواضع الكبار والتواضع سمة العارفين.. كل عمل يحتاج للكثير وانتم انجزتم الكثير 

و من باب حرصكم  على هذا المنتدى كأسرة كبيره واحدة طرحتم الأفكار  والإقتراحات وهذه الاقترحات تكمل النواقص   وتنهض بالمنتدى ولي ببعض المقترحات التي أتمنى أن تجد عندكم القبول 

- اضافة صور وابتسامات جديدة على سبيل التجديد وكسر حاجز الملل 

- تغير في بعض الواجهات والالوان ايضا على سبيل كسر حاجز الملل ولإطفاء  روح التجديد في المنتدى

- عمل لوحة شرف شهرية للعضو المميز يتم كل شهر اختيار عضو معين وفق مقايس ومعاير مثل نوعية مشاركاته واسلوبه وتفاعله واهمية المواضيع التي يطرحها في مختلف الاقسام التي تهم اعضاء المنتدى وذلك لخلق روح وجو التنافس الابداعي الايجابي بين الاعضاء 

- تبني ادارة المنتدى لاجتماعات الاعضاء الدورية وتفعيل دورها ودعمها معنويا الامر الذي يوفر الجو الاجتماعي والاسري بين جميع الاعضاء بشكل شخصي وليس مجرد اسماء دون هوية (( لمن يحب المشاركة )) 

- طرح فكرة اشتراكات نقدية في المنتدى لجميع الاعضاء رمزية سنويا الهدف منها دعم المنتدى لتقديم خدمات جديدة مميزه ولا يبقى تقديم الخدمة مجرد عمل تطوعي سواء من المشرفين او الادارين وبتالي دون رقابة بل الارتقاء بهذا العمل الى العمل الاحترافي المتخصص المدفوع الاجر .

- - انشاء مجلس ادارة ورئيس مجلس ادارة للمنتدى منتخب من قبل الاعضاء يتشكل من الاعضاء المميزين فيه بالجهد والابداع والعلاقات العامة وذلك بعيدا عن عمل المشرفين الاداري والاشرافي والتنظيمي , ويهدف هذا المجلس بالدرجة الاولى الى متابعة احتياجات المنتدى وتقديم الحلول والتوصيات المناسبة للمشرفين والادارة تجاه اي عوائق وخلق ودعم الفرص الابداعية الجديدة وتمثيل المنتدى امام الجهات الرسمية وشبه رسمية كي يتحول المنتدى الى منتدى يمارس دور رائد وحامل رسالة واهداف سامية لخدمة المريخ  من خلال هذا المنتدى وليكون اسمه الذي يستنطق به وليس مجرد منتدى عادي في فضاء الشبكة العنكبويتة المترامي الاطراف .

نتمنى من ادارة المنتدى ان تتبنى وتناقش هذه الاقتراحات 
وبإمكان جميع الاخوان اعضاء المنتدى اضافة اقتراحاتهم هنا في هذا الموضوع كي نوصل صوتنا لمساعدة ادارة المنتدى على معرفة رغبة ومطالب واحتياجات الاعضاء وافكارهم الخلاقة والمبدعة على تطوير هذا المنتدى كأسره واحدة كبيره .
نتوسم الخير في ادارة المنتدى ونقدر جهودهم وحبهم لهذا المنتدى 
وانا شخصيا اعرف إن شاء الله الاخ العزيز مرهف  ما بيقصر 
جزاه الله واخوانه المشرفين والادارين كل خير على الجهد الطيب المبذول 

تحياتي وتقديري للجميع
*

----------


## ود قنجاري

*واولا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخي مرهف اشكرك على الاهتمام ولك التحية 
اولا المنتدى رائع وبه كتاب ممتازين ولكن لا نريد نشر الغسيل الوسخ في المتدى واي مجتمع في خلافات حتى المجتمعات الدينية بها خلافات سلفية اخوان مسلمين صوفية شيعة وحتى داخل الجماعات خلافات فمابلك بالمجتمع الرياض وهو مجتمع للهو والترويح وليس للعبادة ما لانريده منتدانا هذا وخط خطين تحت منتدانا نقل الخلافات الشخصية وتصفية الحسابات نريد انتكلم عن اخبار المريخ وعن ارى جماهير المريخ الرد على الرشاشات وتعريتهم ومناكفتهم من غير اساءة لهم لانهم اخواننا وابائنا في النهاية 
وفي الختام لك كل الود والتقدير
*

----------


## محمد عوض حبشي

*شكرا عزيزي مرهف حقيقة منتديات المريخ عامة بمثابة دوحات وواحات نلتقي فيها لنروي ونرعي مصالح عشقنا الكبير الكيان, لاضير بالملامات مع بعضنا ومن ثم التصافي كما الحال في بيوتنا لكن لا مجال للتخاصم والتراشق والعداوة لأنها لاشك ستؤثر سلباً على النادي وعلى تماسكنا وتعاضدنا فانا اقرأ في بعض السطور مواجهات ومرارات ورغم قناعتي بحرية الرأي لكن فلنضع الأولوية لمصالح النادي فلنختلف في آرائنا لابأس ولكن تتوحد قلوبنا والإنتقاد يكون في الأفكار والأعمال لا للأشخاص لأن هدفنا واحد دمتم ذخرا وسندا للمريخ
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*الحبيب والغالي مرهف لك التحيه 
اولا المنبر يخطو بخطوات ثابته واساس متين وانتم لم تقصرو ربنا يديكم العافيه 
وماشاء الله اليومين ديل شايفين المتواجدون كثر والحمد لله 
ولكن هناك مشكله في الردود وهنا اقول كلامي بكل صراحه ووضوح 
وما اقصده هنا .... ان هناك مواضيع تنال ردود كثيره ليس لمضمون الموضوع لكن بس لاسم كاتب الموضوع (( اتمني ان اكون وصلت الفكره ))
واتمني ان لاتكون الردود للاسماء الذين نعرفهم بس وان يجد اي موضوع مهما كان رد من بقية الاعضاء حتي ولو بكلمة شكرا ... 
لان هذا يشجع العضو لكتابة مواضيع جديده 
ولي عوده
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*الغالى مرهف  تحياتى 
اولا نرفع لكم القبعة ونحنى الهامات احتراما واجلالا لما صارعليه حال المنبر .
كما زكرالاخوان من قبل نتمنى ان يكون اختلاف الراى من اجل الاجادة والاستفادة وليس من اجل الاختلاف مع الاخرين . خلافات او اختلاف الاعضاء يجب ان لا يتعدى حدود النقد الموضوعى الهادف البعيد عن المهاترات والاساءة . يجب منع كتابة اى اساءة او تلميح للمريخ الكيان مهما كان الغرض منه . انتداب ممثل للمنبر فى النادى لعكس اراء ومقترحات الاعضاء والاجابة على تساؤلاتهم من قبل الادارة .اقترحت من قبل ان يتم استضافة حكم او خبير رياضى للحكم على اداء الحكام وتحليل المباريات . اؤيد مقترح الاخ الانيق باختيار موضوع وعضو  مميزين فى كل شهر . واتمنى اخيرا من الاخوة الاعضاء التفاعل مع المواضيع المطروحة من اخوانهم او الادارة . 
ولكم جميعا محبتى واحترامى
*

----------


## كته

*الغالى والعزيز لى مرهف
والله انا بس بطلب طلب
تعينو لينا مشرف من مدنى
وانا ارشح الاخ محمد حسين
للاسباب الاتيه
اولا الباشمهندس محمد حسين
فى مباراه الحصاحيصا  كان عندو اقتراح
هو والاخ محمد على
يريدون ان يعملو لافتات  بااسم اون لاين والجماهير
داخل الحصاحيصا
واتصل الاخ محمد حسين  بااحد اصدقائيه  بالحصاحيصا
ووافق بالفور على عرض اللافتات داخل الاستاد
ودى لفته بارعه من الاخ محمد حسين
ولاكن بسبب ضيق الوقت وكسل منى تاجل الموضوع
ده معناهو انو الاخ محمد حسين له  اهتمام بالمريخ واهل المريخ
كونو يكون ممثل لااون لاين داخل مدنى 
ده مكسب كبير
والاخ محمد حسين انسان مطلع وله علاقات واسعه
سيخدم المنبر الحر كثيرا
ونحن بنقيف معاهو
سنستفيد اكتر 
بااخبار مدنى
والتقاط الصور اول بااول
يعنى كلامى ده 
بنفعنا وبسر بالنا
 تخريمه

لاكن جنو وجن اكل السمك
*

----------


## عمادالدين القيفى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

لك تحياتي الغالي عمادالدين القيفى 
من المؤكد ان هنالك اخطاء تصاحب اي عمل جديد
وحتي نتفادي هشاشة البنيان
نرجو منك ان توجهنا لمكامن الخلل في المنبر 
وما هي مقترحاتك 
واين تري اوجه القصور 
وما الذي تتمناه ان يكون في المنبر 
وما الذي تشمئز من وجوده في المنبر 
وتأكد ان مقترحاتك سنعمل بها 
ونرجو منك الشفافيه والوضوح 
وان تقول كل ما بداخلك 
ويشرفنا ويسعدنا جدا ان تكون مرأتنا 
التي نري فيها مناطق الاعوجاج والخلل فينا 
تحياتي لك عمادالدين القيفى يا غالي
...



الاخ /مرهف
اولا :اشكرك على هذا التقدير
ثانيا: اتمنى ان يعمل المنتدى على سيادة الروح الرياضية ولو اختلفنا فى 
الاراء وهى طبيعة الاشياء
ثالثا: من الاشياء المؤلمة ان لا نحفظ للرجال ادوراها (لا اعنى التقديس)
مثلا كالوالى او مزمل او العجب او غيرهما
رابعا : احلم بان يضع كل مريخى لبنة فى البنيان لاننا نحلم على الاقل بانجازات الاهلى القاهرى كحد ادنى
 خامسا : لابد ان يعين المنتدى مجلس الادارة المنتخب واعتقد ان ذلك واجب
ايمانا بالديموقراطية وواجبا اتجاه المريخ وهو فى وسط الموسم الشائك
سادسا :اكرر الدعاء الدعاء العبادة كما قال خير البشر
حفظا للمريخ الكيان واللاعبين من الجماعة الاناطين
وانا ارى نتائج المواسم السابقة واضح فيها هذا الخبث
وفى الاخير ادعو لكل الصفوة بالتقدم والازدهار
ونسال الله ان يتوج جهود الرجال بكاس الابطال والسوبر
امين
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*الغالى  مرهف  واخوانه  ادارة  اون لاين
اول اقتراح وعاجل  ان  توقفوا  مخاطبة  عضو  محدد  باسمه-- وتوجيه  النداء  لكل شركاء المنتدى التحفه-لتعميم الفائده
اعدك  ساعود غدا  لارد تفصيلا-بما  يرضي جهدكم الجليل-
*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*طرح مميز من الاخ مرهف 

ومقترحات أكثر تميزا من جميع الاخوة المشاركين في هذا البوست 

ننتظر مشاركات الاخرين حتى يكون العمل جماعياً
                        	*

----------


## Star Plus

*الغالي مرهف 

تحية طيبة وبعد

يعتمد نجاح أي منتدى على عدد المشاركين فيه
التركيز على الكيف يقلل الكم
أرى تخفيف شروط تفعيل العضوية
وتنشيط الدور الرقابي 
والعمل على استقطاب أكبر عدد من الأعضاء

تحياتي ،،،،
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبد الوهاب
					

الغالى مرهف واخوانه ادارة اون لاين
اول اقتراح وعاجل ان توقفوا مخاطبة عضو محدد باسمه-- وتوجيه النداء لكل شركاء المنتدى التحفه-لتعميم الفائده
اعدك ساعود غدا لارد تفصيلا-بما يرضي جهدكم الجليل-



الاستاذ الفاضل الصادق عبدالوهاب ...

هذا البوست به تقنية حديثة وهي كل عضو يسجل دخول للموقع يجد اسمه على هذا البوست هذه التقنية تلفت انتباه الجميع فيشاركوا في الموضوع وبهذا يكون النداء يشمل جميع شركاء المنتدى ...
في انتظار عودتك ...
*

----------


## ابوخالد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

لك تحياتي الغالي ابوخالد 
من المؤكد ان هنالك اخطاء تصاحب اي عمل جديد
وحتي نتفادي هشاشة البنيان
نرجو منك ان توجهنا لمكامن الخلل في المنبر 
وما هي مقترحاتك 
واين تري اوجه القصور 
وما الذي تتمناه ان يكون في المنبر 
وما الذي تشمئز من وجوده في المنبر 
وتأكد ان مقترحاتك سنعمل بها 
ونرجو منك الشفافيه والوضوح 
وان تقول كل ما بداخلك 
ويشرفنا ويسعدنا جدا ان تكون مرأتنا 
التي نري فيها مناطق الاعوجاج والخلل فينا 
تحياتي لك ابوخالد يا غالي
...



شكرا جزيلا للسيد مرهف
وبتمني انو اكون اضافه حقيقيه لهذا المنتدي الجميل الرائع وربنا يوفقنا لما فيه الخير للجميع. بالنسبه للمنتدي والله انحنا لسه بنتعرف عليه حبه حبه وماشاء الله كل الامور تمام ومافي اي عوجه وان ظهرت اي ملاحظات ان شاء الله سوف نوردها في وقتها والبينه بتمني دائما تكون عامره
ولكم كل التقدير
                        	*

----------


## ABUBAKER

*وبما ان المريخاب يشكلون نسبة كبرى من المجتمع اقترح العمل على تكوين منظمة منبر مريخاب اونلاين وتسجل من ضمن منظمات المجتمع المدنى لدى مسجل عام الجمعيات الطوعية وحتى يكون هنالك سند قانونى وان تكون الاهداف متسقة مع اهداف واهتمامات النادى وتكون احدى الاذرع الاجتماعية التى يمكن ان تسهم فى تمتين وتفعيل الدور الاجتماعى للنادىوالمنتمين الى الكيان وحفز الاخريين الى الانتماء الى المجتمع المريخى وتكون من اذرع المنتدى بالمساهمة الفاعله للنادى والمجتمع. 
وبما ان ذلك المقترح يتطلب بعض المعينات وهى 
1- التاسيس 
2- التمويل 
3- الاهداف 
التاسيس 
اعضاء المنتدى فى الداخل على ان لايقل المؤسسين عن 50 عضو (لعمل مسودة دستور والاتصال بالجهات القانونية للتسجيل . 
التمويل : 
عن طريق التبرعات من المنتمين الى المنتدى فى الداخل والخارج والكيان ومحبى العمل الخيرى والعمل على استنباط طرق دعم اخرى (مباريات خيرية لصالح المشاريع- حفلات وغيره) 
الاهداف 
وتتلخص الاهداف فى الاتى : 
1- ربط المنتمى الى المريخ مع المجتمع (دور الايتام- المستشفيات- دعم الفقراء- ذوى الاحتياجات الخاصة). 
2- الرعاية والاهتمام بقدامى اللاعبين وكل من قدم للكيان 
3- الاهتمام بالناشئين من الناحية المعرفية (معسكرات صيفية - مكتبات ) 
4- تشجيع الاسرة المريخية لارتياد النادى (اسابيع اسرية). 
هذا جزء من كل نتمنى من الاخوة تكملة المقترح اذا نال رضائكم والشروع فى تنفيذه ويمكن للكل المشاركة فى العمل الطوعى بالفكر والمال والبدن وكل حسب استطاعته .
*

----------


## ابو الصادق

*[overline]لكم الشكر 
كل من يضع حرفا في انجاز واعجاز الزعيم له منا الشكر والتقدير 

خطوة خطوة ننجز الكثير 

غايتوا انا لوما شفت قناة الزعيم الفضائية  روحي ما بتجيني  وكاول نادي التاني لا 

اما مريخاب اونلاين مولود راشد وبي شنباتو 

ما شاء الله[/overline]
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*اولا حلو لينا مشكلة الرجفة دي عشان نكتب كويس ونكبر الخط 
ثانيا المنتدي تقيل شديد 
ثالثا اتمني ان نبعد عن التعرض لاي رمز من رموز المريخالا بكل خير 
وخصوصا الصحفيين والادارة ونقدهم يكون للمصلحة فقط 
ويجب ان لانقسو علي لاعبي المريخ خصوصا من قل عطاؤهم في الفترة الاخيرة 
ويجب ان نبعد عن التعامل بردود الافعال السابقة التي حدثت في منتديات المريخ الاخري حتي لانثبت فكرة لبعض ضعاف النفوس ان الذين انشأوا الموقع لانهم لم يجدوا المكان المناسب ليقولوا كل مايريدون من دون محاسبة او تعديل لمواضيعهم ومشاركاتهم او حذفها وهذه ظاهرة تخصم الكثير من رصيد المنتدي .
رابعا نرجو ان لاتفعل عضوية اي عضو من غير تزكية من شخص معروف حتي لانضطر للبحث عن الرشاشات بيننا .
خامسا اتمني ان يتكرم المنبر بتكريم بعض الشخصيات المريخية المجيدة في كل المجالات ويمكن ان يكون التكريم في شكل وسام باسم مريخاب اون لاين ويمكن ان يكون مادي للاعبين والمشجعين ، مثلا يمكن ان نتبني فكرة تحفيز افضل لاعب مريخي في مباراة الاتحاد القادمة وبعدها تكون قاعدة ثابتة في كل مباريات المريخ الافريقية فتكون مساهمة من المنبر في مسيرة المريخ واعطاء الرأي العام فكرة طيبة عن مريخاب اون لاين .
*

----------


## mozamel1

*الأخ مرهف 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك على اتاحة الفرصة وابداء بعض الاراء ولكن اتمنى من يرعى المنتدى من احدى الشركات الكبرى والتي تعمل في مجال الاعلان حتى تكون داعم للمنتدى في ان يصل الى اكبر عدد من المشجعين بخاصة والمواطنين عامة (طبعا المشجعين من جانب الصفوة - صفوة المريخ العظيم) وان يكون هناك ايضا يوم محدد وفي ساعة محددة للتعارف عبر المنتدى بين الاضعاء ولاننا خاصة نقيم خارج السودان الحبيب وبعيد عن المريخ العظيم ويا حبذا لو يكون في الفترة المسائية هذا التعارف - وياليت ان يكون هناك نقل مباشر يوميا لأخبار الزعيم - وطبع صحيفة الزعيم على المنتدى يوميا لاننا لا نراها على موقعها في الانترنت - ودائما ما تكون هناك رسالة اعتذار بان الموقع تحت الصيانة وهذا منذ فترة ليس بالقصيرة - واشتقنا الى اخبار الزعيم عبر صحيفته الصادقة لان معظم الصحف الرياضية لا تنقل الحقيقة اذا استثنينا الصدى الالكترونية - واتمنى كذلك ان يتم نشر صحيفة المونديال الجديدة عبر الموقع لاننا كما سمعنا هي صوت المريخ الثاني بعد صحيفة المريخ وكذلك الوليدة والوافدة الجديدة صحيفة السوبر واي صحيفة تهتم بالشأن المريخي العظيم . 
ولك تحياتي 
*

----------


## اسعد عاشق ابوعشر

*الاخ مرهف شكرا لك وانتي تعطينا الصراح لكي نعبر لك عن مافي داخلنا 
فاقول لازم الشخص يكون لة حرية راي لان الاراء لازم تحترم  وغير ذلك لايوجد 
فكل الاخوة والاخوات مافيهم كلمة ونتمني لرفعة الزعيم عليا فوق منصات التتويج
                        	*

----------


## الحمادي

* (1)
الأخ الغالي مرهف 
تحيه .واحترام وتقدير 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
المنتدى شكلا وموضوعا جميل جدا لا خلاف عليه
استايل المنتدى الذى اقتبس شكله ولونه من المريخ
الذى اتفق الجميع على حبه وعشقه.
الجميع متفقون على التقيد بقوانين المنتدى وعدم الخروج
عن خطه المرسوم .. لذا أرى :
1/ اختلاف الرأى من مصلحة المريخ ولا بد ان يبقى
 بعيدا عن المهاترات والاساءات والخلافات والمساس
برموز المريخ وبأعضاء المنتدى .
2/ النقد الموضوع لا بد أن يميز المنتدى  
3/ أن يتناول الجميع الموضوع المميز المهم الذى
 يطرح في المنتدى بعيدا عن الأسماء كما أشار
الأخ بدر الدين كرار ..
*

----------


## الحمادي

*(2)
كما جاء في مشاركة ( المريخ الأنيق )
أثني اقتراحه ..باختيار عضو مميز وموضوع مميز كل شهر 
وليست بالضروره أن يكون العضو المميز هو صاحب 
الموضوع المميز .
*

----------


## الحمادي

*(3)
أن يستحدث المنتدى رابط بين مواضيع الأعضاء
وبين اصحاب القرار في المريخ .
يعنى همزة وصل لأن المواضيع التي تطرح
في المنتدى لا تقل عن الصحافه ..والصحافه في متناول
الجميع عكس المنتدى..
مواضيع المنتدى من اللمكن ان تساهم في مسيرة المريخ
ولا بد ان تصل لأصحاب القرار ..!!
*

----------


## الحمادي

*(4)
أن يكون للمنتدى سبق في توثيق بطولات
ومباريات المريخ الخارجيه والمحليه ومناسباتها
منذ تأسيس المريخ في كتاب باسم منبر مريخاب
أون لاين ويتم توثيقه من الاتحاد السوداني والكاف .
ويطرح الكتاب في الاسواق ..ويعود ريعه للمنتدى.
* لن أزيد لأن الاخوه سبقوني في اقتراحاتهم
المميزه واراها مهمه ... تأخذوا منها قدر 
استطاعتكم ..!!
بالتوفيق لمنبر مريخاب أون لاين ..
*

----------


## ابو مسل

*الغالي : مرهف لك أطنان الشكر وأن تبذل جهداً مقدراً لتعلية شأن المنبر وتميزه...
وأحييك وأنت تقدم الاقتراحات وتشاور أخوتك الصفوة أعضاء المنبر..

.. الأ خوة الأعضاء جزاهم الله خيراً قدموا أقتراحات قيمة لم يتركوا لنا شييئاً نضيفه...
 لكم التحية جميعاً,,,
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*حقيقة  اقاوم  ارتباطاتى  لاكون  عند  وعدى  فلا  مرهف  ولاكواكب  الموقع-يمكن  ان  يرد  لهم  طلبا-وفوق  كل  هذا  لديهم  خاصية  القوة الجاذبه  والتى  هى  مع  غيرها  ادوات  سحرية  ليكون  للمنتدى  شانا واى  شان  وعنى  فقد  وجدته  ملبيا  لتواصلى  معه  ولا  اخفى  اننى  اجريت  واجرى  اتصالات  مكثفة بكل  من  اعرف  ليكملوا  تسجيلهم-ولم  يترك  لى  الاخوة الذين سبقونى  شيئا  لاقوله-- ويبقى  الوصف  كما  الصفصاف  قاصرا  عن  تمام  النية- وان  كان  لى  من  اضافة فاننى  ارجو  وارغب  ان  يتم  التسجيل  طوعا  من  قبل  المسجلين  بالاسماء  الصريحه  او  على  الاقل  عند  التناول-- لان  الاسماء  المتخفية  ربما  تكون  وسيلة  تستعمل  سلطة  التخفى  للخروج  عن  المقبول  والمستقيم
 ولان  الموقع  فى  طريقه  ان  يترقى  ليكون  مصدرا  موثوقا  للاستدلال  والاشارة  والنقل- وجب  ان  ترتفع  درجة  حرارة  المصداقية  والتاكد  من  الحقائق  فى  الطرح
العمل الموسسى-وتحديد  مهام الاداريين والمشرفين  والمراقبين  لعدم  تداخل  الاختصاصات  ولكى  لانرى  راى  متضارب  واحد  عند  عضويين  من  قيادة  الموقع  داخل  المنتدى
عدم  جواز  مرور  السباب
تلبية  حاجات  عشاق المريخ  التوثيقية  والخبريه والارشيف
نقل  ماامكن-من  اهم  صفحات  صحيفة  المريخ-يوميا
قيادة الموقع  لتوحيد  استراتيجية  اعلامية  موحده  تبدا  بمواقع المريخ  وتتقدم  لضم  صحفه  وصحفه الالكترونية
دعوة  الموقع  لتوحيد  روابط المريخ  فى  كل قطر  ومن  ثم  تحديد  الخطط  وتوجيه  الجهود
البحث  عن  الاعلان  لتغذية  الموارد  للانطلاق  الاكبر
وفقكم الله  فكل  ما  نراه  ينضح  بالرغبة  الجاده-وينزع  بشدة- للتجويد والتفوق
*

----------


## الوليد سعيد مصطفى

*وما اقصده هنا .... ان هناك مواضيع تنال ردود كثيره ليس لمضمون الموضوع لكن بس لاسم كاتب الموضوع (( اتمني ان اكون وصلت الفكره ))
واتمني ان لاتكون الردود للاسماء الذين نعرفهم بس وان يجد اي موضوع مهما كان رد من بقية الاعضاء حتي ولو بكلمة شكرا ... 
لان هذا يشجع العضو لكتابة مواضيع جديده 



الأخ مرهف هذه هى المعضلة الرئيسية بالمنتدى عدم التجاوب مع الموضوعات المطروحه أحياناً تكتب موضوع ولعدة أيام لا تجد مجرد رد أو شئ يدل على أن هنالك تجاوب عكس المنتديات الاخرى فهل المشكلة فى العضوية أم الأعضاء يريدون أن يطلعوا على المواضبع من غير مشاركة وهذا لايشجع على الكتابة كما ذكرالعضوبدر الدين كرار ولك فى الختام تحياتى والأمنيات بالتقدم والأزدهار للمنتدى
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*الاخوة الاعضاء
لقد سعدت كثيرا بموافقة الادارة لاكون واحد من جنود الزعيم وفعالا وملبى لنداءات الزعيم فى أى زمان ومكان مساهما بالكلمة وبكل ما استطيع ان اساهم به فى رفعة هذا الكيان والذى اظنه يحتاجنا الان من اى وقت مضى فالصعود للقمة سهل ولكن ان تظل عليها فهى المعضلة ولذا كان لزاما علينا ان نكون حضورا وقريبن من هذا الحب العظيم ليظل الاحمر الوهاج وهاجا دوما بابنائه وصفوته واكثر ما شدنى ادب المنتدى فى توجيه اعضائه راسما خارطة طريق واضحة لتحقيق اهداف ورسالة المنتدى والتى حتما ستحافظ على مكانة الزعيم واسناده باعضائه الصفوة , فلكل اعضاء المنتدى استاذنكم الدخول واتمنى ان اكون عضوا خفيفا بينكم مساهما ومشاركا ولكن صدقونى بعد افتتاح سد مروى وكبرى توتى لا يشغل بالى ويزيد همى سوى مدينتا الرياضية والتى يسير فيها العمل بسلحفائية شديدة وكنت اتمنى ان يتصدى سيدى الرئيس المشير عمر البشير لهذا العمل الكبير ويكون همه كما هو همنا معشر الشباب وان تكون هنالك يوم يحدد من قبل كل الصحف الرياضية بتوجيه صوت واحد للسيد الرئيس تحمله الصحف مانشيت عريض مدينتنا الرياضية امانة فى عنقك ليعلم كل العالم بان ثورة البناء مستمرة على مستوى كل النواحى 
ودمتم أحبتى
*

----------


## Yasser Fareed

*الأخ الغالي مرهف
وجميع المتداخلين
لكم الود والتحايا الباسقات
أعتذر أولاً لعدم دخولي للموقع خلال الأيام الماضية بسبب لهثنا وراء الحياة وما خلفته
الأزمة العالمية من آثار وما ستخلفه من واقع جديد.
1- حقيقي ودون مجاملة شكل المنتدى قمة في الروعة وواضح أن الإدارة إستفادت من 
بعض ذوي الخبرة وأصحاب العقول النيرة فلكم ولهم نحني هاماتنا إجلالاً وإحتراما.
2- لا شك أن المنتديات عرضة للعديد من المشكلات التي تسببها بعض العضوية خصوصاً
المتحمسة والشابة ، وهنا لابد من التدخل بحكمة وروية بعيداً عن الإنفعال في معالجة 
المشكلة ، فقد لاحظت في بعض المنتديات الأخرى أنهم يعالجون الأمر بطريقة عنيفة غالباً
ما تكون إيقاف العضو ونحن هنا لا نحل المشكلة بالفصل فالأصح والأسلم هو المحاورة
الهادئة ولفت النظر وغيرها من الوسائل التربوية الحميدة التي تعالج ولا تفاقم.
3- يجب أن نحذو حذو منتدى المحبين وذلك بإبتكار الوسائل التي تدعم النادي وتضفي 
عليه لمسات جذابة ، والإستفادة من العضوية المغتربة من خلال روابطها للمشاركة في
في مثل هذه الأشياء كشراء عدد من الكرات مثلاً أو بعض أدوات التمارين الحديثة.
4- تكريم بعض أعضاء المنتدى وليكن التكريم بعدد المشاركات مثلاً أو تكريم العضو 
المثالي بوضع عدة ضوابط تحكم عملية الإختيار فمثل هذه الأشياء تحفز العضوية وتضبط
أداءها في المشاركات.
هذه بعض المقترحات أخي مرهف
ومتى طرأ شئ أخر سأضيفه فنحن جميعاً في خدمة المريخ العظيم
لك ودي وتقديري وأكرر إعتذاري 
ياسر فريد 
*

----------


## سارا سيداحمد

*
لكم الشكر الأخوة في الإدارة فيما تبذلونه من جهد من اجل هذا المنبر الحر للمريخاب احب الفت نظر الادارة الموقرة علي المشرفين ان والاعضاء القدامي ان يشدوا من ازر الاعضاء الجدد بالمداخلة في مواضيعهم حتي يكون حافز ودافع لهم في المواصله داخل المنتدي كثير من المنتديات تتعامل بالاسماء فقط اتمني من منبر مريخاب اونلاين ان يكون غير 
ولكم الشكر
*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبد الوهاب
					

الغالى  مرهف  واخوانه  ادارة  اون لاين
اول اقتراح وعاجل  ان  توقفوا  مخاطبة  عضو  محدد  باسمه-- وتوجيه  النداء  لكل شركاء المنتدى التحفه-لتعميم الفائده
اعدك  ساعود غدا  لارد تفصيلا-بما  يرضي جهدكم الجليل-



عمنا الصادق لو سمحوا لي  مرهف ومحمد خير وطارق حامد أرد ليك نيابة عنهم  بخصوص الموضوع دا :smoke1:
الجماعة ديل لمن كتبوا عاشقة الزعيم في كم موضوع ماكانو بقصدوني أنا شخصياً أو أنا بس بكلامهم هم كانو بقصدو كل عشاق الزعيم :182fd25f9b06446ba41
وماعندك أي مشكلة ياعمو تاني  حيكتبو عشاق الزعيم أو جماهير الزعيم عشان الناس مايفتكرو الخطاب لي أنا بما إني بحمل الإسم وطلباتك أوامر  :icon30:
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اخونا العزيز مرهف احي فيك اهتمامك بمنتدانا وبكل مقترحاتك البناءة وعندي اقتراح بسيط طبعاً انت عارف صاحبك بحب المصادمات العنيفة مع الرشاريش وعشان كده عاوزكم تجيب لينا الجماعة ديك هنا 
*

----------


## محمد خيرى

*لك التحيه مثنى وثلاث أخى الحبيب مرهف بما بذلتموه من جهد لتطوير المنبر
حتى صار انيقا كأناقة المريخ متوشيا بثوب الخلق القويم ولكم من كل الصفوه التحيه والتقدير0 
أخى مرهف بما أن صحافة اليوم خطت كل قيم الاخلاق واصبحت تنهق وراء كل ما يجود له بالماده نتعشم من المنبر ان يكون ملاذ كل الصفوه وذلك بنقل أخبار من مصدرها بكل أمانه 0 
ومن أجل ذلك أطلب منك تعيين مشرفين فى كل من عطبره ــ الخرطوم ــ امدرمان 
الحصاحيصا ـ مدنى ـ كسلا ـ بورتسودان ـ كادقلى ـ وذلك لمواكبة الأحداث لحظه بلحظه
حفظك الله من كل سوء وسدد خطاك لما خير لأمة الزعيييييييييييييييم
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*دخلت قبل يومين على قوانين المنتدى ووجدتها تحتاج الى مراجعة فهي مازال ينقصها الكثيروسأحاول خلال الأيام القليلة القادمة بمدكمبعدة مقترحات بخصوص هذا الأمر
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*بنتنا  عاشقة  المريخ
هةهةهههههههه
تصورى  انا  لمن  كتبت  هذا كنت  اقصد نفسى-- لانى  لمن  افتح  البوست  القى  اربعة  بوستات-تخاطبنى  باسمى  فاعتقدت  انها  خاصة--لكن  تدخل  مدير  الموقع  واقنع جهلى التقنى-بان  هذة  تقنية  تخاطب  المتداخل  باسمه دون  ان  يظهر ذلك  فى  بوستات الحوار-
اكرر انا قصدت  رفع الحرج  عن الادارة-ولو كنت  اعلم  التقنية-لسلمت نفسى من جهل نفسى
تحياتى وتقديرى ودمت لنا  عاشقة  لكيان  نفنى  ولا يفنى يابنتى
*

----------


## راشد دولفين

*الاخ مرهف ,, بعد التحية و الاحترام
 - اتمنى للمنتدى الازدهار و التقدم و التطور المستمر ..
 - الشفافية وابداء الراى بدون اسفاف او اساءه شخصية . .
 - الكل يحب المريخ وتختلف الطرق ولكن فى النهايه الطريق واحد للحمر الوهاج . . 
   وانشاء الله نجتمع المريخاب فى كل انحاء المعموره فرحين ومسرورين بانجاز قارى كبير وانت فاهم . .   شكرا
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل حسن

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

لك تحياتي الغالي اسماعيل حسن 
من المؤكد ان هنالك اخطاء تصاحب اي عمل جديد
وحتي نتفادي هشاشة البنيان
نرجو منك ان توجهنا لمكامن الخلل في المنبر 
وما هي مقترحاتك 
واين تري اوجه القصور 
وما الذي تتمناه ان يكون في المنبر 
وما الذي تشمئز من وجوده في المنبر 
وتأكد ان مقترحاتك سنعمل بها 
ونرجو منك الشفافيه والوضوح 
وان تقول كل ما بداخلك 
ويشرفنا ويسعدنا جدا ان تكون مرأتنا 
التي نري فيها مناطق الاعوجاج والخلل فينا 
تحياتي لك اسماعيل حسن يا غالي
...



لك تحياتي وتقديري يا مرهف..
أما نصائحي لكم في المنتدى فهي أن تتحاشوا الحديث عن كون المنتدى معارضة أو غير معارضة، إنما يكون التركيز على أنه للرأي والرأي الآخر بدون أية حساسيات أو تبرم.
ثانياً أرى أن يتبنى المنتدى مواضيع رياضية ويطرحها للنقاش كالعضوية في نادي المريخ ولماذا هي أقل من المستوى.. 
وهل الإعلام المريخي يقوم بدوره تجاه النادي أم أن هنالك تقصيراً.. 
وهل كثرة الصحف المريخية في الساحة ستخدم الفريق أن تضره.. ووو إلى آخر القضايا التي لا تخفى عليكم، وأنا من جانبي سأعكس هذه المواضيع في الصحيفة للمزيد من النقاش.
وغداً أواصل.. عمك نعس وعايز ينوم.. الساعة الآن الرابعة وخمسة وخمسين صباح يوم الجمعة.
                        	*

----------


## النجم الساطع

*الشكرللقائمين على أمر المنتدى لانهم أتاحوا لنا مساحة نتواجد فيها مع الصفوة ونتناول من خلالها اخبار وهموم الزعيم .
المنتدى فى بداياته وانا أقول قد ولد بأسنانه وذلك لتواجد عدد كبير من الاعضاء المميزين 
اعيب على المنتدى الهدوء الشبه التام فمثلا الجميع عاوز ينزل مواضيع بشكل دائم وفى نفس الوقت نجد أن هناك مواضيع مطروحه ولكن ليس بها حراك 
والحاجة الثانية يجب ان نقلل من مساحة الخلافات  بين الاعضاء وذلك بتدخل المشرفين فى الوقت المناسب لان هذه الخلافات تصبح طاردة وخاصة ان المنتدى فى بداياته والعلاقة الحميمية بينه وبين الاعضاء ما زالت هشة 
اناشد الادارة القيام بتمتين العلاقات الاجتماعية بين الاعضاء من خلال التواصل معهم وخلق نوع من الترابط  الاجتماعى .
واتمنى التوفيق 
مع تحياتى 
*

----------


## الامين1002

*الاخ مرهف لك التحايا يااخي من مريخاب القصيم بالسعودية وساظل متابعا لهذا المنبر الهادف والذي يخدم الاسرة المريخية ولن نبخل بما هو مفيد طالما انه يجمع بيننا حب المريخ والذي تربينا عليه
                        	*

----------


## uhaila

*الاخ مرهف لك التحية
اقترح بوست مثبت ارفع الصحف الرياضية اليومية وذلك اوجودنا خارج البلد
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*تحياتي لجميع من تداخل ناصحا أو مقترحا
واسعدنا مروركم الذي سيكون محل كل إهتمام إن شاء الله 
وسنحاول جاهدين قدر الإمكان ان نعمل بتوجيهاتكم القيمه
تحياتي وامتناني
تخريمه:
عمنا اسماعيل حسن
وعد بنشر المواضيع المميزه بالمميزه سوبر
نرجو ان يكون الطرح مميزا
لتعم الفائده الجميع
سنعود بإذن الله
*

----------


## مريخابي من الصفوة

*صراحة المنتدى ده افضل من منتدى جماهير المريخ و منتدى المحبين لانه فيهو ميزاتهم و عالج اخطاءهم فهو نسخة مطوره منهم 
*

----------


## العرّش

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

لك تحياتي الغالي العرّش 

من المؤكد ان هنالك اخطاء تصاحب اي عمل جديد
وحتي نتفادي هشاشة البنيان
نرجو منك ان توجهنا لمكامن الخلل في المنبر 
وما هي مقترحاتك 
واين تري اوجه القصور 
وما الذي تتمناه ان يكون في المنبر 
وما الذي تشمئز من وجوده في المنبر 
وتأكد ان مقترحاتك سنعمل بها 
ونرجو منك الشفافيه والوضوح 
وان تقول كل ما بداخلك 
ويشرفنا ويسعدنا جدا ان تكون مرأتنا 
التي نري فيها مناطق الاعوجاج والخلل فينا 
تحياتي لك العرّش يا غالي

...



 ...أولا شكرا ليــــــك يارايع حد الوصف اخجلت تواضعنا ...
...المنبر يخطو بثبات وهذا من مجهوداتكم المقدرة ..
...لدي اختراح مهم وعارف حيجد معارضة لكنني سوف أضع الحل لتفاديه ..
..أرجو منكم عدم التعنت في تفعيل العضوية!!!
..سوف يقول البعض اننا نبحث عن الصفوة..طيب ماهي اسرع طريقة لمعرفة العضو وتزكيته ...
1/أولا اي عضو عند التسجيل يضع تلفونه ..وأنا علي أتأكد..
2/ يكون في تجمع دوري لكل أعضاء منطقة ..ومن هنا يتضح مهمة التلفون ..
..ويودي هذا لترابط أقوي ..
3/عند مناسبة تخص احد الأعضاء يرجو الأعلان عنها في المنتدي..واذا لم يتمكن الجميع يكون في تكليف لجنة للمناسبات ..
4/الجلوس في مدرج واحد عند مباريات الزعيم وهذا يتضمن كل مدن الولايات في الدوري الممتاز ..وأكرر هذا تلفوني لكل الأخوة بالعاصمة 0910197110
5/عدم اطلاق رشاشة بمجرد الظن حتي يتم التاكيد ..
... ما دعاني أن أثير هذه النقطة في اعضاء كثر في منتدي الجماهير بدوا يتزمروا لعدم تفعيل عضويتهم ..
..وهنالك بعض الملاحظات سوف اسردها لاحقا واعزرني للتقصير هنالك كانت في اسباب اسرية من ضمنها مرض الوالد .جلوسنا مع بعض في المدرجات خلتنا نعرف بعض أكثر .وانشاءالله دوما اون لاين ..استريت لاين يا مرهف 
*

----------


## juoju

*شكرا للغالي مرهف على هذا البوست الذي يوضح مدى الديمقراطية المتبعة في هذا المنتدى لإبداء الرأي والرأي الآخر
عندي ملاحظة : طبعاً وكما هو معلوم أن معظم أعضاء المنتدى هم أعضاء في منتديات الزعيم الأخرة ( الجماهير والمحبين )
لذا ننوه على إدارة المنتدى عدم السماح لطرح البوستات المتكررة أو الموجودة في المنتديات الأخرى في هذا المنتدى تفاديا لتكرار نفس المواضيع والدخول في دوامة الملل
وشكراً على التقنيات المتبعة
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الاخ المحترم مرهف
التهانى والتبريكات اسوقها لك ولجميع الاخوه الصفوه القائمين على امر هذا الموقع الرائع
ولكن لم يحن الوقت بالنسبه لى بالذات لابداء الرأى وسياقة المقترحات لانه يادوب بنقول بسم الله ودى تانى مشاركه لى بعد المشاركة الاولى الصلاة على النبى 
وأكيد حا يكون المنبر قمة لانو القائمين عليه قمة
وفقكم الله والى الامام
*

----------


## سامى جنابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

لك تحياتي الغالي سامى جنابى 
من المؤكد ان هنالك اخطاء تصاحب اي عمل جديد
وحتي نتفادي هشاشة البنيان
نرجو منك ان توجهنا لمكامن الخلل في المنبر 
وما هي مقترحاتك 
واين تري اوجه القصور 
وما الذي تتمناه ان يكون في المنبر 
وما الذي تشمئز من وجوده في المنبر 
وتأكد ان مقترحاتك سنعمل بها 
ونرجو منك الشفافيه والوضوح 
وان تقول كل ما بداخلك 
ويشرفنا ويسعدنا جدا ان تكون مرأتنا 
التي نري فيها مناطق الاعوجاج والخلل فينا 
تحياتي لك سامى جنابى يا غالي
...




اشكرك اخى مرهف على الترحيب ونتمنى التوفيق لنا ولكم فى كل ما نكتب ونرجو ان يكون مفيدا .. وبالنسبه لما اثرته من اسئله اقول (اصبر علينا شويه خلينا نطلع على المنتدى) وتأكد انى سادلى بأرائى بكل وضوح وشفافيه وسأشيد بالايجابيات وسانتقد السلبيات نقدا بناءا واتمنى التوفيق من الله عز وجل لنا ولكم ولكل الاعضاء
*

----------


## tiger

*الشكر لكم علي هذا المجهود المقدر 
نريده منبراً لكل جماهير الزعيم للتلاقي وتتلاقح الافكار لتعزيز مبدأ الصفوه
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*شكرا لي تواضعك 
حقيقة المنتدي ينقصه الكثير علينا ان تكاتف حتي يصبح منتدانا من افضل منتديات الزعيم
ويمكن عمل لوحة شرف شهرية للعضو المميز يتم كل شهر اختيار عضو معين وفق مقايس ومعاير مثل نوعية مشاركاته واسلوبه وتفاعله واهمية المواضيع التي يطرحها في مختلف الاقسام التي تهم اعضاء المنتدى وذلك لخلق روح وجو التنافس الابداعي الايجابي بين الاعضاء وذلك ليكون هنالك تنافس شريف بين اعضاء المنتدي من اجل مصلحه المنتدي
 رابطه مريخاب اون لاين في مباريات المريخ لمساندت الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

لك تحياتي الغالي مانديلا-89 
من المؤكد ان هنالك اخطاء تصاحب اي عمل جديد
وحتي نتفادي هشاشة البنيان
نرجو منك ان توجهنا لمكامن الخلل في المنبر 
وما هي مقترحاتك 
واين تري اوجه القصور 
وما الذي تتمناه ان يكون في المنبر 
وما الذي تشمئز من وجوده في المنبر 
وتأكد ان مقترحاتك سنعمل بها 
ونرجو منك الشفافيه والوضوح 
وان تقول كل ما بداخلك 
ويشرفنا ويسعدنا جدا ان تكون مرأتنا 
التي نري فيها مناطق الاعوجاج والخلل فينا 
تحياتي لك مانديلا-89 يا غالي
...



الصفوى الكبير  مرهف 

لك التحيه  والتقدير 

ان تجد منتدى يقوم اولو الشان فيه من اداره ومشرفين ومراقبين بدعوة العضويه

الحديث منها والقديم  للمشاركة بالراى والفكر والعمل فى تطوير المنتدى ورفع شانه

ماهو الا دليل صحة وعافيه لهذا المنتدى كما انه يدل  وبوضوح تام على ما يتمتع به

هولاء الاداريين والمشرفين من وعى تام بدورهم وسعة صدورهم  وبعد نظرهم ويؤكد

ان قضيتهم الاساسيه هى فعلا العمل على تطوير المنتدى والتقدم به الى اعلى المراقى 

ولاشك انهم بالغى هذا الهدف طالما يتمتعون  بهذا الكم من الديموقراطيه 0

انى اشد على ايديكم بقوة مهنئا بهذا الطرح الرائع واعدا  بالمساهمه بقدر المستطاع

وانا لقادمون انشاء الله 0
                        	*

----------


## عماد ا ح

*لك التحية ايها المرهف
فى قسم نتائج ومباريات الزعيم
ارجو ان يتم تثبيت بوست خاص للمباريات الودية وبوست للدورى الممتاز وبوست البطولة الافريقية
خاصة ان النتائج والمعلومات تنزل عن طريق الادارة 
وايد على ايد 
ونحقق افضل مانريد
                        	*

----------


## النجم المهاجر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

لك تحياتي الغالي راجي قلق 
من المؤكد ان هنالك اخطاء تصاحب اي عمل جديد
وحتي نتفادي هشاشة البنيان
نرجو منك ان توجهنا لمكامن الخلل في المنبر 
وما هي مقترحاتك 
واين تري اوجه القصور 
وما الذي تتمناه ان يكون في المنبر 
وما الذي تشمئز من وجوده في المنبر 
وتأكد ان مقترحاتك سنعمل بها 
ونرجو منك الشفافيه والوضوح 
وان تقول كل ما بداخلك 
ويشرفنا ويسعدنا جدا ان تكون مرأتنا 
التي نري فيها مناطق الاعوجاج والخلل فينا 
تحياتي لك راجي قلق يا غالي
...



:756b699a69f988702af:756b699a69f988702af
*

----------


## salam

*ماشاء الله مجهود مقدر يستحق الإحترام والثناء ..بس الألوان مزعجه لي بصوره كبيره قد يكون بالنسبه لي أنا لمشكلة خاصه لكن بكل أمانه ده السبب الأساسي في قلة مشاركاتي وارتيادي للمنتدى لوقت أطول ..حقيقة بعاني جدا ونظري بيتعب شديد فبحاول أمر سريع وأطلع ..!
مجرد رأي ..الألوان السابقه كانت مريحه وتساعد على التفاعل لفترات طويله ..
ولكم جزيل الشكر وبالتوفيق دوما.
*

----------


## mozamel1

*أخي : مرهف 
تحياتي لك
اعتقد هذه هي المرة الثانية التي يطلب منا ان نبدي اقتراحاتنا واراءنا اذا كان هناك اوجه قصور بالمنتدى - ولكن لا شيء عندي لأضيفه عن المقترحات الاولى التي طلبت منا قبل فترة - ولكن لابد من توخي الحذر والحيطة من ان يقتحم المنتدى بأفعال وأقوال لاتمت للصفوة بصلة وتأتي من جماعات نحن أعلم بها (تفهم ما اعني) يكيلون ويترصدون للمريخ من باب التندر والسخرية والاستهزاء 
وشكرا لك 
*

----------


## ايمن كنة

*الاخوة  مشرفى منبر مريخاب اون لاين لكم التحية جمعيا  يا صفوة الصفوة 
اولا..... اعتذر بشدة عن قلة مشاركاتى بسبب ظروف العمل 

ثانيا ... حقيقة منبر مريخاب اون لاين منبر مشرف و يشرف اى مريخى ان ينتمى الية ... مجهود رائع ... رغبة فى التطور... ديمقراطية الحوار كلها اشياء تجعل من منبر اون لاين منبرا راقيا .... وفقكم اللة اخوتى
*

----------


## شوش79

*[size="6"][font="courier new"]حبيبنا وصديقنا ... مرهف
لك كل التحيه والاحترام والتقديرلما بزلتمهومن جهد حتي صار منبر الصفوه بهذا الشكل الجميل الذي جمعنا بخيرت الناس وانا سعيد كل السعاده وانا بينكم اتصفح واشارك بكل مواضع المنبر وهذا بفضل الله اول وبفضلكم ثاني وسعيد جدا كونكم اعطيتمونا كل الثقه كي ندلي بي اخترحاتنا ومشاركتنا لعله لتجد النفع لرفعة منبر ابونا الوهاج ومحبيه واكرر كل الشكر لكم والمنبر جميل بوجود صفوه ذي كته ومحمد حسين وشخصك المتواضع وبقيه الصفوه دون تميز واكيد بي اختراحات ومشاركات الاعضاء والحبايب المنبر ممتاز وجاهز ومليان وهذا بجهدكم الدائم ولكن اجد بعض البوسترات ناقصه وبعض الاختراحات علها تجد متسع من الفهم والتوضيح واخترحاتي حاليا منحصره في موضعين :
اولا: لاي مافي بوستر بيه اجتماعيات  لتواصل الاحباب من داخل بيوتهم مثل ( العرس منو؟ والخطب منو؟ والشوكشو منو؟ والمريض منو؟ والعزاء عن منو وهاكذا ) وياريت لو كان بعنوان ( من داخل البيتوت ) ولكم ايضا الراي السديد .
ثانيا : ارجع لي مخترح اخونا كته في اختراح محمد حسين لاي مانقوم نحن اهل مدني ببعض الاعمال الصادقه لرفعة وتوهج الزعيم تحت عنوان منبر مريخاب اون لاين واثني بقيادة حبينا واستاذنا الباش محمد حسين لدراية الواسعه بكل معرفته للوهاج. 
وفي البدأ ما النهايه كل الشكر لك حبيبنا مرهف ...[/font][/size]
*

----------


## العرّش

*... تحياتي مرهف ...اتمني ان يتم تفعيل باقي الأركان ...واعزرنا اذا بخلنا بعض الأوقات .. لكن في الأخر هو دارنا وهو المنبر الذي ولد بأسنانه ..
..لم اجدنك رد بخصوص تفعيل عضوية الذين طال انتظارهم ...
*

----------


## الامين1002

*السلام عليكم اخي مرهف وشكرا علي ثقتك الغالية  في المشورة وابداء الاراء وبكل امانة المنبر رائع في كل شئ وشرف كبير لكل من ينتمي الي القبيلة الحمراء . حوار بناء. ديمقراطية في النقاش. بعد عن المهاترات. واقترح علي الاخوان ان تكون هناك رسوم  تساعد في تطور المنبر ولااعتقد ان هناك من يرفض المشاركة في تقدم وازدهار المنبر  لك التحايا ولباقي اعضاء المنبر  وشكرا
                        	*

----------


## ود عقيد

*نشكركم كثيرا على الجهد المبذول ... ونشكركم أكتر وأنتم تخلونا نشاهد المريخ الجميل في متناول اليد محل مانقبل .... ونشكركم أكتر ونشاهد ونسمع المدح المدسوس من جماهير الهلال بعالم المريخ المبدع ..
المنتدي كل يوم بتقدم خطوات ... ولفهمكم الراقي في إدارة المنتديات .... سنصل للقمة بإذن الله .... وسنكون من اكبر المنتديات في القريب ونحتل المراكز الاولي متفوقين بحضورنا الأنيق وفهمنا الراقي بإذن الله ...
1ــ كثير من المنتديات بتجمع كل الأقسام في قسم واحد .... لسهولة المتابعة من الأعضاء وحتي للناحية التأمينية للمشرفين والإدارة .... 
2ــ المريخ عالم متميز ... ومنتدي لا يحقق طموحاتنا .... وما أسهل عمل الشبكة لعالم أوسع ودار أرحب ... 
3ــ هنالك شركات هندسية تقوم بعمل التأمين من الخوارج والمتفلتين .... وهي متوفرة بكثرة في الخليج وبأسعار ميسرة .
ولي عودة ..... 
*

----------


## ابورماح2009

*العزيز مرهف شكرا ولك الود ......كل شئ جميل في المنبر وكنت من اشد المعجبين في بداية انطلاقاتكم .....لكن ......راودني احساس كبير بان المنبر فيه (خصخصة ) ويعمل جاهدا لمصلحة التجمع .. لذا اثرت الابتعاد ....... لكم مني الود
                        	*

----------


## محمد فضل السيد

*مرهف السلام عليكم
 لن اقول اخى مرهف لانك اصلا اخى وكل عشاق المريخ اخوتى 
قريبا سارسل لك كل الملاحيظ التى اراها فى المنتدى وهى قليلة وبسيطة لان المنتدى تحت ادارتكم ليس به شى ناقص ووفقكم الله
                        	*

----------


## العشيبابى

*الاخ مرهف 
المنتدى جميل ومعظم الاعضاء اخوة ومترابطين برباط خوة الصفوة ، وربنا يلم الشما كمان وكمان
اقترح ان يتبنى المنتدى موضوع شعار الزعيم ، الموضوع دا تم النقاش فيه اكثر من مرة دون ان يحسم بصورة فعلية .. ياريت يتم عبر المنتدى هنا
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*الأخ مرهف تحياتى ... غداً إن شاء الله سأمدكم بمقترحات أرى أنها ستفيد منبرنا بحول الله .
                        	*

----------


## ابو ملاذ

*العزيز الغالى مرهف كل الشوق لك وللاخوه فى المنبر لقد انقطعت عن المنبر لفتره وذلك لزواج شقيقى عقبال العزابه 
المنبر رائع والتفاعل معه كبير لان المتواجدين به صفوه خالصه
لقد تقدمو بعض الاخوه بمقترحات لمجلس ادارة الزعيم داخل المنبر ارجو من ادارة المنبر رفع المقترحات لادارة النادى بعد تداولها من خلال ردود الاخوه الاعضاء فى المنبر
الاخوه الاعضاء لم يقصرو الكل ادلا بدلوه نتمنى لكم التوفيق والسداد
*

----------


## فارس البطانه

*الحبيب والغالي مرهف لك التحيه
اولا المنبر يخطو بخطوات ثابته واساس متين وانتم لم تقصرو ربنا يديكم العافيه
اول الغيث قطره
هل فى امكانيه لرفع اهداف مباريات المريخ(صوت وصوره)
انشاءالله مع التواصل والتفاعل يصير المنبر احلى اكمل اجمل
                        	*

----------


## رشيدي

*الاخ/مرهف لك التحيه وان أحساسنا بمجهودكم  تجويد لهذا المنبر ليكون من  خيرت المنتديات الالكترونيه فى وطننا الحبيب ولذا لن نغض الطرف من الملاحظات حتى تتجود اقسام هذا المنبر  وان يكون كل الاعضاء فعالين ذوى مشاركات لا قارئ ما يكتب فقط وان المشاركات داخل هذا المنبر لابد ان تكون لجميع الاقسام والردود لا للكاتب يجب ان تكون للموضوع ولو تكرمتم لى ملاحظه ان   الرجوع من اى صفحه فى المنتدى يرجعك الى الصفحه الاولى اى مثلاً انا اريد الاطلاع على حه رقم 3 فى اخبار المريخ ثم الرجوع والمشاركه على موضوع فى الصفحه2 تلقائياً اكون قد رجعت الة الصفحه الاولى , هذا الملاحظه تحصل لى انا فقط او للكل لا ادرى فنرجو التصحيح.
*

----------


## الوردة الحمراء

*معك في الرأي اخي مرهف يس انا وردة انثي الوردة الحمراء
وشكرا ولي عودة لهذا البوست
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*شكرا على اهتمامك بمقترحات الأعضاء يا مرهف . . . و مقترحاتي تتمثل في الآتي : 
1) توجيه أكبر قدر من رقاع الدعوة من أعضاء المنتدى لجميع المريخاب داخل و خارج السودان للمشاركة و أنا قد بدأت فعلا في ذلك . 
2) إنشاء صفحة اجتماعية خاصة بمناسبة الأعضاء ( أفراح ، أتراح ) و مشاركة الجميع في مناسبات غير و لو عن طريق الرسائل و يا حبذا ان تم تكوين مجموعات اجتماعية لكل منطقة تمثل المنتدى في مناسبات الأعضاء 
3) العمل كيد واحدة من أجل المريخ لا من أجل زيد أو عبيد فكل نتوحد في عشق المريخ و إن اختلفت مفامتنا و الواننا السياسية و مناطقنا و ثقافاتنا و لكننا فقط مريخاب ( و نحمد الله ) 
4) تحديد يوم للالتقاء بالاعضاء مباشرة في شكل جلسة تعارف و بعد داك الكلام براهو بجي ( و ربك يسهل )
                        	*

----------


## ابوايلاف

*مشاء الله تبارك الرحمن , مجهودكم عظيم ومقدر والى الامام , بس نتمني تزلوا جميع صحف الزعيم , وان تعملوا على التوثيق في كل المجالات . ونحن من خلفكم
                        	*

----------


## وطن المريخ

*المرهف جدا الغالي جدا جدا مرهف
لك التحية
واخاف انداح فى الكلام تقولو ده شنو البراي الإتحدف علينا ده ههههههههههه
إن شاء الله بعد المزيد والمزيد من المشاركات والتعرف على الاخوه الاعضاء سيكون هذا البوست بمثابة مكب لمقترحاتنا
ودمت 
وتقبل مرورى
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*ومزيد من الاقتراحات يا أحباب

*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

لك تحياتي الغالي محجوب الخير 

من المؤكد ان هنالك اخطاء تصاحب اي عمل جديد
وحتي نتفادي هشاشة البنيان
نرجو منك ان توجهنا لمكامن الخلل في المنبر 
وما هي مقترحاتك 
واين تري اوجه القصور 
وما الذي تتمناه ان يكون في المنبر 
وما الذي تشمئز من وجوده في المنبر 
وتأكد ان مقترحاتك سنعمل بها 
ونرجو منك الشفافيه والوضوح 
وان تقول كل ما بداخلك 
ويشرفنا ويسعدنا جدا ان تكون مرأتنا 
التي نري فيها مناطق الاعوجاج والخلل فينا 
تحياتي لك محجوب الخير يا غالي

...



حبيب قلبى انت يا مرهف اولا شكرا على الاطرأ الجميل دا 
وانت امامنا هل يصح ان اتحدث فى واحه وانت بداخلها لا يمكن لتلميذ ان يدرس استاذه وقالوا العين ما بتعلى على الحاجب ومنك نستفيد وهذا ان دل انما يدل على تواضعك الجم شكرا مرهف شكرا اخو الاخوان رد الله غربتك لنا سالما غانما 
بى مناسبة الاقتراحات تحدثت اكثر من مره فى هذه المسأله 
*الاشتراكات 
على كل عضو ان يدفع شهريا مبلغ رمزى لزوم اشتراكه فى المنبر لان متطلبات المرحله القادمه اكثر واى عمل ومقترح يحتاج الى المال
تشكيل مكتب تنفيذى لتنظيم العمل فى المنبر 
يعنى كما زكر الاخ ندعو الاعضاء لعقد جمعيه عموميه وتحديد المكتب وتوزيع المهام وانا لا اشك فى مقدرة الذين يجلسون الان على مقاعد الاداره هم من جعل هذا المنبر الحى له دورا فعال فى كل الازمنه لكن نرى بعض المكاتب خاليه تماما 
مثلا امين المال والسكرتير وووووووووووووووكثيرا 
انا وكثيرون مثلى ارى بان الكل يتسابق لكى يزيد عدد المشاركات التى تخصه فقط 
ونجد مروره شكرا وكتر خيرك وانا بكتب موضوع فى البوست واريد مشاركة فعاله من الاعضاء احتاج  لتوجيه سواء كان موضوع حالفه التوفيق ام لا اذ اجد احد من الاعضاء بقولك شكرا وما شابه ذلك اين النقد على العموم اسف اذا كنت قاسى شويه
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم نبدأ ... وبتحية الإسلام وفى رحابه نلتقى ... ولمنبرنا الرائع نفدى ونلهج بالشكر والثناء ... وبحمد الله تلهج ألسنتنا على نعمه علينا وأكبرها أن هدانا للإسلام ديناً ... والمريخ عشقاً سرمدياً ... وبعد أخوتى الكرام.
حقيقةً أكتب ليس عن هذا المنبر فقط ... بل عن كافة المنابر والمنتديات الإلكترونية الخاصة بالأندية .
فمريخاب أون لاين منبر أكثر من رائع ... ولا أريد أن أعدد الإيجابيات والسلبيات بقدر ما أريد أن أحدد بعض المحاذير التى ينبغى تلافى الوقوع فيها .
بدايةً أرجو من الإدارة والمشرفين عدم السماح لمواضيع التخذيل والإحباط بأخذ موقعها فى المنبر ... مثل أن يهاجم أحدهم لاعباً ما أو مدرباً ما ... إلخ ... لقناعتى الكاملة بأن من أسباب فقد الثقة لدى لاعبينا أنهم يعملون ألف حساب للجمهور أكثر من الخصم ... مما يزيد من توتر اللاعب وتشتيت تركيزه وفكره .
كما أرجو عدم السماح بنشر العبارات المسيئة لأى كان ... تمثلاً بأخلاق الإسلام والمريخ .
كما لدى جانب آخر أرجو الإهتمام به قليلاً ... وهو تنظيم بعض اللقاءات كالأيام الأسرية مثلاً للتلاقى والتعارف توطيداً لأواصر الإخاء والمحبة بين الأعضاء ... مع دعم الجوانب الإجتماعية مثل دعوات الأفراح والمآتم .
عموماً المنبر ممتاز جداً ... ويلبى الطموح والحمد لله ... أتمنى وأدعو المولى القدير أن يديم ويكتب له التوفيق دوماً والسداد بإذنه تعالى .
والحمد لله من قبل ومن بعد ... والشكر لك أخى مرهف على الإهتمام بمعرفة رأى الأعضاء الذى يدل على الغيرة على المنبر والعمل على تطوره وتقدمه ... والله ولى التوفيق
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*الأخ الغالي والعذيذ/مرهف
لك كل الأحترام والتقدير والشكر علي تلك الكلمات الرائعه
أخي أولا أعتذر عن التأخر في الرد والسبب يرجع ألي أنني لم أكن متواجد بالمنبر وأول مادخلت ووجدت البوست شرعت في الأسراع للرد عليكم.
أحيكم أداره ومشرفين ولجان تسيريه وأعضاء وكل جندي من مشتركي المنبر يبزل وقته وماله من أجل المنتدي.
في البدء أشهد الله أنه أول منبر في حياتي أجد فيه نفسي وأجد فيه رجال بمعني كلمة رجال وأخوان وأصدقاء وأخوات محترمات نعتبرهم بنات بيتنا قبل كل شيء.
المنبر تجد فيه نفسك وتجد فيه ملاذ أفكارك وتجد فيه المتعه والأثاره وكل شارده ووارده عن المريخ الكيان العظيم .
تجد فيه فئة نادره جدا من المثقفين التي قل ماتجدها في بققية المنتديات وتجد فيه علاقات أجتماعيه يسودها الأحترام والمحبه التي ليست لمصلحه شخصيه أو أهداف خاصه أو دنيئه.
وكمثال ومن لم أستطع زكرهم لايلوموني فوالله أحبكم جميعا(أسعد)هذا الأنسان الفنان الرائع لم ألتقي به من قبل ولم أسمع صوته حتي الأن ولكن بدون مجامله أنه أحب الناس ألي قلبي وذلك يرجع لأسباب كثيره منها رده المحترم وتداخلاته الجميله ومحاولاته لأرضاء الكل بدون تجريح فله مني تحيه خاصة.الأخ والعم والأب الروحي جواندي وياله من شخصيه جود وكرم وحب للنجمه يفتح أبواب بيته بكل بشاشه لكل مريخابي أصيل ويعمل علي خدمتهم بنفسه ولا يهمه أن كان صغيرا أو كبيرا في العملر أو في المنصب.
الأخ أيهاب أم تي أن نقطه وسطر جديد فكل يوم يأتي بالجديد.
رياض والله الزول دا تعبان تعب من اجل المريخ فلنقم أحتراما له.
أفريكانو تلاته نقاط وسطرين جداد رجل والرجال قليل.
أوأو (((أبو شهد))) هييع الكلس حجر الظلط أسد الجبل أأفوو ياراجل.
المثني مافي كلام أكبا أياس موسي المريخابي مناع محجوب الخير محمد كمال الأبيض ضميرك
سارق الفرح ريد بلانيت ريد أستار جنابو(ود البقعه) طارق حامد وأعتزاري لكل لمن لم أستطع زكر أسمه وأخيرا العزيز مرهف لك رساله خاصه لهذا العمل الجبار والجهد الخرافي من أجل المريخ والمنبر.
ورساله خاصه ألي الأداره لكم كل التقدير والشكر لهذا العمل الهادف والبناء.
وماتزعلن وتقولن نسيتكن (قنوان:083:-نونا:wrd:-عاشقة النيل:gggirlll:-سوسوالمريخابيه:1 (8):-)وأعتزاري أيضا لكل من لم أستطه زكر أسمها لكن جميعا التقدير والأحترام وجزيل الشكر.
معليش بريتكم شديد نخش بعد دا في الأفكار والمقترحات وحأرجع لكلام زمان وأهم حاجه المال
يجب الأسراع في تنفيز برنامج التبرعات والدعم من أجل المنبر فبدون المال لايمكن التحرك للشروع في تنفيز أي مخطط أو فكره.
2/أقترح علي الأداره أذا عرفت بوجود أي رشاشه داخل هذا المنبر أن يتم حظره فوريا فأنه وبكل تأكيد سيكون السبب في خلق الفتن والمشاكا بين الأعضاء الأحباب والأيام ستثبت لكم كلامي هذا. 
3/أتوسل وأرجو من كل الأعضاء الرد علي كاتب أي بوست أو موضوع سوي كان منه أو موضوع منقول أو به أخطاء أملائيه أن يتم الرد عليه بكل أحترام ودون تجريح أو أساءة حتي لايحدث هنالك زعل وخوفنا أن لا يعاود كاتب الموضوع الكتابه مره أخري.
4/أقترح أن تتواصل اللقاءات التواصليه والتفاكريه فهي التي ستقوي العلاقات الأجتماعيه وسثجعل الأعضاء أكثر ترابط ومتابعة للأحداث من ما سيسهل عملية جمع التبرعات وفي اللقاء يتم مناقشات أين ستصرف هذة التبرعات.
5/الأسراع في تكوين اللجان المسؤوله عن جمع التبرعات .
ولكم مني كل اللأحترام والتقدير وجزاكم الله خيرا
                        	*

----------


## viva 2020

*تحية  لصفوة ولمنبر مريخاب اون لاين
ولك يامرهف لاتاحة الفرصة لجميع اعضاء المنبر لاعطاء اراءهم بكل شفافية٠
صراحة المنبر يتيح للاعضاء بالتفاعل مع بعضهم وحرية الراي  و تواجد كاسرة واحدة بس عايزين  تطوير في الخلفية المنبر  بصور  وشكر لاعضاء المنبر انهم تقدموا بمقترحات  و افكار رائعة
                        	*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*لك كل التحية يا اخى مرهف نتمنى ان يكون هذا المنتدى مرهف مثلك 
المنتدى من اعظم المنتديات التى اشترك فيها والله نحن فى بلاد المهجر ليس لنا انيس غير هذا المنبر وانشاء الله الى الامام ومقترحاتنا اجادة اللغة والاخبار الطازجة ونتمنى ان يكون هذا المنبر حلقة وصل بيننا وكل المبدعين امثالك
لك التحية ولكل اعضاء المنبر
*

----------


## عجبكو

*مشكور اخي مرهف ونحن جميعا نعمل لمصلخة الزعيم ولا فرق بيننا وان والله احب ان يكون المريخ افضل فريق في العالم كله لافي افريقيا لاجل هذا ساقول كل مابداخلي لن انقص منه شي وايضا مشكوووووور مرهف
                        	*

----------


## مهودا

*الاخ الغالي الاستاذ مرهف
صراحة المنتدى رائع ومكتمل وناسو ظراف ومريخاب جادين لرفعة مريخهم
ينقص المنتدى فقط بوست محدث يوميا عن كل مايحيط بتمارين الفريق واخبار الاصابات من مصدر داخل النادي وكذلك من اعضاء مجلس ادارة النادي بسؤالهم بالتلفون حتى لانو لازم اخبار زي دي تكون موثوقة مش من الجرايد غير كده الموقع ممتاز جدا جدا اتمنى لكم دوام التوفيق

*

----------


## ijaimi

*السلام عليكم
لك التحيه الاخ مرهف
أولاً أريد ان احيي كل الاخوه بالمنتدي والذي يشتمل علي عدد من الكتاب المميزين الذين يمكن أن يفيدوا المريخ كثيراً .
ثانياً الاقتراحات التي قدمها العضو (المريخ الانيق ) هي أقتراحات جميله جداً لذلك أتمني من اداره المنتدي أن توليها اهتمام كبير وذلك لأن عمل الاجتماعات الدوريه تعمل علي المزيد من الربط بين أعضاء المنتدي بدلاً من التواصل عن بعد مع استخراج بطاقات للعضويه .
ايضاً وجود لجنه من أعضاء المنتدي يكونون قريباً من مجلس المريخ لتقديم بعض المقترحات شي جميل يساعد النادي كثيراَ ..
وأسأل الله أن يوفقكم يسدد خطاكم ..
*

----------


## zaeim84

*السلام عليك حبيبنا مرهف
بكل تاكيد التركيز علي اخبار الزعيم هو الاهم لدينا 
والاخوه الاعضاء الشغالين بالصفيراب كتير ارجو الاهتمام بالزعيم فقط
المنتدي مميز نتمني انزال الصحف الرياضيه اليوميه 
وان تكون هنالك وسائل اكثر للتعارف
واهم شي هو النقد للفريق لان الفريق يحتاج الي النقد اكثر من المدح 
وياريت ياشباب يكون هنالك تحليل للمباريات بصوره دوريه واكيد في شباب مميزين في الجانب ده
تحياتي لاحلي منتدي
                        	*

----------


## احمر شديد

*الأخ مرهف 
لك كل التحية على هذا الطرح الجميل وهذا عشمنا دائما في الصفوة فهم متميزين في اي شئ حتى طرحهم ... 
اولا: احب ان نهئ إدارة المنتدى على هذا المجهود الرائع الذي يقومون به وهذا العمل الجميل.
ثانيا: أكد ان هذا المنتدى بنى على امتن بنيان وهم يضم صفوة من الكتاب والمشتركين اتمنى لهم التوفيق جميعا.
ثالثا: اتمنى ان تنصب كل المشاركات بما يخدم المريخ الكيان من اراء ومقالات وتعليقات.
رابعا: كما اقترح احد الاخوان اتمنى ان يقوم المنبر باختيار مقال للاسبوع او للشهر او العضو الاكثر مشاركة او اجمل مشاركة ويوضع في لوحة الشرف إلى ان يأتى بعده حتى يكون دافعا للجميع للمشاركة الفاعلة.
واكد للاخوة جميعا اننا في المريخ اخوة نعشق النجمة ونهوى فنجتمع جميعا على حب المريخ والبعد عن المهاترات والاشياء الشخصية.
ولكم فائق احترامى
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*التحية لك يا مرهف.........
والله المنبر جميل و رائع.....بس فى حاجة لفتت إنتباهى......
وجود أعضاء مسجلين منذ 2009 و لم يأتو بمشاركة أو رد  واحد!!!!!
ديل ما حينفعوا المنتدى أبداً.....
التأكد من حقيقة معلومات الأعضاء....
بدء الجلافيط الزحف لمنتديات المريخ و التسجيل و المشاركة بإسم المريخ و قد تكون المشاركة فى شكل بث فتنة أو إتيان بكلام غريب يتم نقله لمنتدياتهم و يتحدثون عن مدى إنحطاطنا و يكون كاتب الموضوع هو نفسه الذى نقله...

*

----------


## غندور

*لن أزيد على مداخلات الاخوة الاعضاء اعلاه ولكن اركز على نقطتين فقط:
1.المنتدى به بطء شديد خاصة الدخول
2.الالوان .....اتمنى ان تكون زاهية وليست قاتمة خاصة اللون الاصفر
ووفق الله الجميع لما فيه خير الزعيم

*

----------


## نجمة السعد77

*

اولا لك كل تحايا التقدير والتجلة الاستاذ الفاضل مرهف
واعتذر بشدة عن غيابي في الفترة الماضية لظروف خارجة عن الارادة
التحية لك الصفوة في هذا المنتدي وفي خارجه ، اكيد كل همنا هو رفعة المريخ العظيم ، واتمني ان يسهم جميع الصفوة في ذلك ، اما بالنسبة للمنتدي وتطويره اكيد سوف نشارك جميعا في ابراز كل ما هو جميع بالآراء والمقترحات والدعم بما يلزم ان شاء الله..
واكيد لنا عودة
مع شكري وتقديري

*

----------


## africanu

*انشاء الله يانجمة الســــعد 77

يكون المانع خير

تواقون وفي انتظار المشاركات والاراء

بما يخدم اون لاين
*

----------


## صفوة حتي النخاع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

لك تحياتي الغالي صفوة حتي النخاع 
من المؤكد ان هنالك اخطاء تصاحب اي عمل جديد
وحتي نتفادي هشاشة البنيان
نرجو منك ان توجهنا لمكامن الخلل في المنبر 
وما هي مقترحاتك 
واين تري اوجه القصور 
وما الذي تتمناه ان يكون في المنبر 
وما الذي تشمئز من وجوده في المنبر 
وتأكد ان مقترحاتك سنعمل بها 
ونرجو منك الشفافيه والوضوح 
وان تقول كل ما بداخلك 
ويشرفنا ويسعدنا جدا ان تكون مرأتنا 
التي نري فيها مناطق الاعوجاج والخلل فينا 
تحياتي لك صفوة حتي النخاع يا غالي
...



تحياتي لك الأخ مرهف

بصراحة كنت أبحث عن هذا البوست لأكتب ملاحظاتي ومقترحاتي التالية:

أولاً العضو الجديد تمثل مقابلته في المنتديات أهمية قصوي لدمجه في مجتمع المنبر وتحبيبه له.. وكاعادة المنتديات هناك بوست موحد للترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد (موجود) ملاحظتي أن طاقم الادارة والاشراف لا يولي هذا البوست أهميته اللازمة رغم أنه مثبت ولك أن تراجع مشاركتي فيه بتاريخ 15/4 وستقرأ فيها ما يعجبك والغريب أن أول رد عليها بتاريخ 21/4 ومن عضو جديد( أي ليس من الادارة أو الاشراف) 
مقترحي هو التمام اليومي علي قائمة الأعضاء الجدد وكتابة ترحيب باسمائهم والرد علي المشاركات في هذا البوست.
ثانياً لا أدري ان كان لكل منتدي مشرف أم لا ولو كان موجوداً أعتقد أنه عليهم تفعيل دورهم حيث أنه من غير المأمل أن تكون هناك مواضيع في بعض المنتديات لأكثر من يوم ولا توجد عليها ردود علاوة علي أن موضوعات تدرج بعدها يتم الرد عليها .ورأي هنا أن مشاركة المشرف كحد أدني  لازمة حتي يتشجع الكتاب ولا يحسون بانتقاء مشاركات أعضاء بعينهم
*

----------

